# spyware warning!!



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hello to all,
In one of the other sections here I posted a question and someone provided a web site link with all sorts of info on spyware.
I checked it out and discovered that a spyware program I downloaded from TUCOWS, thinking it has to be OK, is on this list of spyware programs that actually invade your computer with...spyware!!
It's called SPYWARENUKER...do not use this program!
I cleaned up my computer and hope I got anything nasty all gone!
Hope this may help someone.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Spyware Nuker is eviiiil.
Its database of spyware is actually a stolen version of Spybot's! But the spybot database has a bunch of false positives built in that will be detected by spyware by Nuker but not by SSD.
Both Spyware Nuker and TrekBlue's spyware fighting apps are stolen spybot's.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Spyware Nuker &#12399;eviiiil &#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12290;Spyware &#12398;&#12381;&#12398;&#12487;&#12540;&#12479;&#12505;
&#12540;&#12473;&#12399;Spybot &#12398;&#30423;&#12414;&#12428;&#12383;&#29256;&#23455;&#38555;&#12395;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;! &#12375;&#12363;&#12375;spybot &#12398;&#12487;&#12540;
&#12479;&#12505;&#12540;&#12473;&#12395;Nuker &#12395;&#12424;&#12427;spyware &#12395;&#12424;&#12387;&#12390;&#12395;&#12424;&#12387;&#12390;&#12391;&#12381;&#12428;&#36896;&#12425;&#12428;
&#12427;&#20605;&#12398;&#38525;&#24615;&#12398;&#26463;&#12364;&#26908;&#20986;&#12373;&#12428;&#12427;&#12354;&#12427;&#12364;, &#12394;&#12356;SSD. Both 
Spyware Nuker &#12392;TrekBlue &#12398;spyware &#12398;&#25126;&#12356;&#12398;apps &#34892;&#12358;&#30423;&#12414;&#12428;
&#12383;spybot's. &#12399; &#12290;


----------

